# Updated Car Pics



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok, so I haven't been on here in a while. And I know not everyone is a member of the SR forum. I recently had a SR20DET installed in my car. My buddies at L&R Turbomotive hooked it up. Here's some pics.


























There's more pics of my car at my main site if you're interested. http://www.matt4nissan.nismo.org


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

YOU SUCK!! Just kidding. Jealousy makes me say the damndest things.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm about to have an award winning smile too I just won this off ebay this week. I plan on installing it A.S.A.P.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Woh...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *I'm about to have an award winning smile too I just won this off ebay this week. I plan on installing it A.S.A.P.
> *


Okay...now you really suck!!! I'm not talking to you anymore!!  NAH (that's supposed to be in my best 3rd grade voice).

VERY NICE!! How much HP are you estimating from the upgrade?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks real good


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Which upgrade? The DET probably put me up to around 210hp. With the FMIC, cams, boost controller, and 3" exhaust I'd like to get 270ish. Definately over 300 at the crank.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Wanna Race?.....wanna gimme a 10 second head start. 

(mumbling to myself)....stupid maybe 100hp 200SX of mine......


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was gonna say, why dont you get a FMIC, until the pic of the one from e bay popped up....lol 
Looks like they did a great job, very clean install. 
So how much did you eventually get the IC for off e bay?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

$375 shipped


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn nice price.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

damn that all looks expensive


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

car just keeps getting sweeter man..has it all..u jus need to finish the interior and it really would have it all


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was under the impression that the TMIC would not fit under the hood... the hood wouldnt close... I guess this is wrong judging by the pictures. Nice car Matthew. I give it a 3 out of 10... HAHA just kidding it gets more like a 4


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

son of a ... 

Well I think its official guys, Matt def has the illest 200.

bastard.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

matt, ur ride is FLAWLESS! clean car, clean engine... OH YEA BAD ASS!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.
Looks like a really clean install.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *car just keeps getting sweeter man..has it all..u jus need to finish the interior and it really would have it all *



I think his interior is clean AS HELL also check out his site!!!!


MATT you the MANN, mad props go and pick on some HON-DUH'S
and the fastest 200sx is CRAZY


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very clean car and ya gotta like the engine  Good Job, it looks great.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN IT, I'm so f*ing jealous too. I can't wait to see it in person. BTW, are you coming to the HIN nissan meet this 14th, Matt4?

BTW, Nostrodomas, where did you happen to get that avitar?  I was beginning to think I posted here and forgot


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah I'll probaby be at the meet. As long as the car is still running strong.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

God, makes me wish I would have kept my 200 now, Looks freaking awesome!!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Nice job matt


----------

